

The Free Law Project - oxyboy
http://freelawproject.org/about/

======
mlissner
As the lead dev of the non-profit, it's exciting to see it appear here. We've
been working on this project for four years now. The legal world is a tough
one when it comes to technology: Lawyers are conservative and risk adverse,
the players are entrenched, and the content is either locked up in books or in
rough shape for text processing.

This is a fully open open project, and we love feedback, code reviews, ideas,
volunteers, you name it. Any help we can get is great to have.

